# feeding with nuts, fruits, and seeds



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i threw in some dried bannanas, raisens, and nuts. they seem to like them after they get soggy, and the nuts remain uneaten. i will try smaller seeds meant for birds, but i bet these type of seeds drop into the river all the time in brazil.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what type of p's are in the tank and how much did u put in
how long did it take for them to take intrest in the fruit


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Check the ingredients on those bananas, I believe they have hydrogenated coconut oil in them wich is not good.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Check the ingredients on those bananas, I believe they have hydrogenated coconut oil in them wich is not good.


 yes...make sure there is nothing harmfull in the fruits.

although many Ps eat items such as that in the wild







Just not with added ingrediants such as what may be added to those items


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Check the ingredients on those bananas, I believe they have hydrogenated coconut oil in them wich is not good.


 WHY?


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

wow i never tried any of those foods before.

off topic, but has anybody tried plankton? i bought a bottle of it the other day because it was on sale for 99 cents. my p's were somewhat interested but took them a while to finally eat it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JesseD said:


> although many Ps eat items such as that in the wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

the fruits, seed, and nuts is meant for birds, but no coconut oil is listed. it took them about a week to take notice. i feed them to gold spilos, the spilo CF is more stubborn.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Check the ingredients on those bananas, I believe they have hydrogenated coconut oil in them wich is not good.
> ...


 You mean you've been going through life with out the knowledge of the dangers of hydrogenated tropical oils?

Better check your cholesterol my man!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

ust saw my spilos eat a raisen


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

At the aquarium in Pittsburgh, all they feed their P's is nuts and berries. As long as you get this stuff completely unprocessed, it should be fine.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Serrasalmus will eat fruits and nuts if you train them because it is part of their natural diet in the wild. Pygocentrus on the other hand will not touch fruits and nuts because they feed of flesh


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't imagine my Ps eating this kind of food (except my Manueli)







...if you did it congrats...the most varied diet the better...







!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

pygos eat it too


----------

